
Calvin- Fast Distributed Transactions for Partitioned Database Systems [pdf] - rammy1234
http://cs.yale.edu/homes/thomson/publications/calvin-sigmod12.pdf
======
rammy1234
[https://fauna.com/](https://fauna.com/) core functions are based out this
paper

